# Ultra Reveg



## MARY-JANE (Jul 30, 2012)

We harvest this Ultra plant like 6 weeks ago n put it outside n it started turning purple. After awhile it went back into veg state. We think its from the purple family. Outdoors it turns purple but indoors it is snow white like White Russian. We are growing it indoors now. It has been in the grow box for 4 days and it is looking great. Here's a pic of the Ultra. Tell us what ya'll think!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful....just beautiful.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 30, 2012)

looks great, i may have to try a re veg one day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 31, 2012)

reveggies are fun, done it with my Snow White a few yrs ago...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 31, 2012)

I wanted to reveg my Bluhell but the calyx to leaf ratio was such that by the time I removed all the buds there was nothing left to reveg but a bare trunk :doh:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 31, 2012)

You don't remove all the buds. You leave the lower third of the plant to reveg and just chop the top 2/3's. The remaining budsites revert/shoot out mutated single leaves then to normal lookin leaves as it eases back into the Veg.
Oh and you pot up into a fresh pot too, for the 24/0 light cycle as well...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 1, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I wanted to reveg my Bluhell but the calyx to leaf ratio was such that by the time I removed all the buds there was nothing left to reveg but a bare trunk :doh:



The first pic of the Ultra is in reveg for 3 weeks. The second pic of the Ultra is the top part of the plant in 3 weeks reveg. The last pic is 4 weeks in reveg. After the Ultra was fully in bloom, we took it in put indoors too flower. Funny though, when we put it outdoors too reveg the leaves started turning purple, but flower it indoors it looks like White Russian. Very heavy resin. It gives you a couch lock and head high lasting for hours. It's sweet and very fruity. Yield is pretty good but we also had too watch out for powder mold on the fan leaves. We pre-sprayed it with organic neem oil too keep it from getting powder mold. For some reason its prone too powder mold on the fan leaves. But we put a stop too that. So far she is blooming like it was the first of Spring. Tell us what ya'll think about it?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 1, 2012)

is it colder outside where u are then inside the grow room? i've heard that if you drop the temp in the grow room some plants turn purple


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

:aok: nice job of revegging.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 4, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> is it colder outside where u are then inside the grow room? i've heard that if you drop the temp in the grow room some plants turn purple


 
No the temps are about the same.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 4, 2012)

My computer is down but will be posting pics. when I get a chance.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry our computer started acting funny but we fixed the problem though. These r the pics of the Ultra in flower for 3 weeks. This is the first week the Ultra showed signs of flowering 7/31. These r the first pics of Ultra. 8/9 is the pics of Ultra in flower for the first week. 8/12 is the pics of Ultra in flower for the second week. 8/20 is the pics of the Ultra in flower for the third week. We hope ya'll like the pics! We started noticing that the Ultra is very heavy resin. She have this sweet smell like strawberries. It seems like the more we grow the more we learn. Growing a MJ plant is very simple once you learn the mechanics of the plant. We been growing for 5 years now and it still amazes us how each plant is different. But give it alot of love and it will love u back. We been growing organic because it smokes better. We hate when weed is harsh and we think ya'll will agree. But give us sum feed back.:icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is the rest of the the pics......:hubba:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is the 4th week of flowering of the Ultra plant. As you look closely you can see how the plant changed. This 4th week the plant looks very heavy resin. She smells so gooood.  Tell us what ya'll think?


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 27, 2012)

You need to up the nitrogen your feeding her. At only half way thru, shes already yellowing. By week 8-9, she will look like big bird from sesame street!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2012)

yeah..I dont understand why peeps dont continue Nitro into flower??...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

mix you next dose of nute up using 50% Vegging nutes and 50% flowering nutes, that should give them the N boost they need to finish growing


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, with the sat-dom I have, she is a mighty nitrogen hoor, and need N round month and half into bloom (77dazebloomtotal)


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 28, 2012)

Ya'll say use more nitro but we do. It's a organic fertilizer and its 12-55-10. Don't ya'll think it's enough nitro? We don't won't too over do it. Plus this plant finishing flower in 6-7 weeks and we always grow it this way. Flowering period is very short for this type of plant. We understand that ya'll might think the plant need more nitro but too much nitro will really hurt the plant. If anything she may need some iron, which we just gave her. Start out small with her feeding, plus we use organic molasses. We shall see if there's any change. If not then ya'll were right and we was wrong but we highly doubt it. We will post newer pictures soon.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 28, 2012)

That definitely looks like nitrogen deficiency starting to take off. You may or may not know this but the molasses doesn't feed the plant anything, it feeds the microbes in the soil and energizes them to breed and work to break down the nutrients in the soil. The problem here is you need a little extra nitrogen now because the plant is robbing it from the lower leaves to give to the bud leaves. I had this problem in my organic plants earlier on because I didn't have enough available nutrients in the soil and the microbes just couldn't keep up with the plants' needs. I suspect that MK is a nute hawg. Just my opinion though


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 29, 2012)

Well been checking out my lady this morning and seen a few black spots, Thinking they are spider-mites. We are into our 4th wk and we can't really spray with anything at this point, So what do ya'll suggest we do?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2012)

Azamax...:aok:


take care and be safe


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 5, 2012)

We had a problem with mites at 5 weeks. We posted a message on the subject at 4 weeks. We got a post about using Armax on the plant through flower but at the time we didn't have any funds too buy the Armax, so we tried too let it go as far as possible. That ideal didn't work, so we had too harvest. She is really strong and she smells very sweet. The high is almost a couch lock and head high. The pic we just posted shows that she is very heavy resinated. She smokes so good. Just too let ya'll know that even though we had problems, which was a first but we still got a nice stash out of her. Tell us what ya'll think. Enjoy the picture!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey that not too shabby a haul of buddage  Too bad you had the mite attack, unfortunately, they are very hard to stop as I understand. The Azamax is also what I use for stopping many of the chewing critters that attack my plants. That and "sensor cards" work real well for airbourne critters as they are yellow and sticky. The flyers check in, and don't check back out   If you have your grow area cleaned out, there are a few pest bombs that will wipe out the stragglers to prevent them from getting in the next grow. Just check some of the hydro stores.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 22, 2012)

:hubba: 
Well Just thought we would let ya'll know that we decided to go for round 3! So my husband gave the box a really good cleaning and said; lets try this again so I said, yes! So she has been revegging her since we did the big chop. She is looking really good, coming back nicely. I will post pick soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2012)

mojo for the re re reveg


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 23, 2012)

Well as I said I would, here is the pics of the Reveg X 3.....
:icon_smile:

*Oh forgot to let ya'll know that we left 7 bud sites on her and then placed her on 18/6 after she was cut down; she has been on revegx3 since then.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 8, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the Ultra that's been in reveg for awhile now and she is looking very good. We are going too take sum clones off her here in 2 weeks or so. This Ultra is most potent plant that we have had. Don't get us wrong though, we have had alot of real good strains. Like G-13,Skunk,White Widow,Kush, White Russian,The Doctor,MM,MW, and Purple strains which were all good but this Ultra strain is one of a kind. We like the Indica strain because it easy too do a SOG with them, plus the bud is more heavy then a Sativa strain and it has a shorter flowering cycle. We like the high that Indica strains gives us. They are also good for chronic pain. If we could mate her with the G-13 strain, we bet that the THC content will probably be around 25 too 27 percent tile instead of 23 too 24 percent tile. But we really do enjoy this Ultra strain and we don't plan on loosing this strain. We are glad that you all like the results of this plant. And we plan on keeping you all posted about this plant.
Enjoy........:icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 8, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## gourmet (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and log.  I am following closely.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 9, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics and log.  I am following closely.




Me too, very interesting. :icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 17, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics and log.  I am following closely.



Y, Thank you hope you are taking notes Gourmet and Damn1234.

:icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello fellow MP users. Today we took clones off the Ultra. We took 13 clones off her this morning. We used Dyna-Gro Root Gel. It seems too work really well. We think it's alot better then the normal rooting solution. We use our made up Bubble Cloner that only took a couple of dollars too make. :icon_smile:  And the results are really great verses soil cloning. We ain't knocking soil cloning but we do see the differences in the two methods. Too us the Dyna-Gro Root Gel works a little bit better. We think the water penetrate the gel which causes the plant too root a little bit faster. To anybody out there want too increase your clone rate, Dyna-Gro Root gel is the way too go!:icon_smile: Enjoy the pictures  cause we had fun cloning this Mother Ultra plant. She gave us 13 clones which is pretty good since she have been re- vegged the 3rd time around. We hope everything goes well with the clones. We will keep you all post on this Ultra.......:icon_smile:


----------



## killah706 (Oct 17, 2012)

you learn something  new everyday. did not know you could re-veg


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 18, 2012)

you learn something new everyday. did not know you could re-veg

With the right small bud on the plant you can just about put any plant in reveg. When you get ready too put the plant in reveg, you must first select the smallest buds on the plant cause it is easier too reveg. Once you have that done, transplant it into a bigger pot cause the roots need room too grow. After that is done, sit back for 1-2 weeks and you will see your girl convert back too veg.:holysheep:


----------



## Iams (Oct 18, 2012)

/ jaw drops...... reveg times 3.... Wow! I am following some other reveg grows, but 3x? Wow! You must have some killer bonsai main trunks for those fems by now. Thanks for the part about the transplant to larger pots for reveg, I would not have thought about that.( new grower)

Wow again.Talk about maximizing your yeild out of a known good plant. Your post just makes me think larger about how versatile this plant is under the right conditions.

I hope the clones you took do as well as the reveg! Green mojo!

Wow!


----------



## gourmet (Oct 19, 2012)

If I like this smoke, I will try revegging my Eight Miles High, following your directions.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 22, 2012)

How much water do you give them during the transition stage?

Should ALL the leaves come off?  
I've been experimenting.

One started revegging great - but I think I ignored it too much and it dried out and died.  Stem turned yellow.  
Second one is still green-but no sign of the new leaves yet.  I left more leaf on this one when I harvested.
Third one - going yellow- again think it got too dry.
Fourth one- hardly any leaves left at harvest so still green.
So I'm about 50% successful at the moment.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 31, 2012)

u would want alot of leaves left on the plant because the fans leaves still use the sugar too help the plant go in reveg. The smallest buds on the plant with the fan leaves helps create a good ideal position too a great reveg plant. Always remember that u always have too transplant it into a bigger pot. This increase the process of revegging because the roots have room to reproduce new growth. After u have done that, just sit back and enjoy ur reveg. U will have a higher success rate if you use these methods. :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 31, 2012)

I'ver always KIS'd it. Cut the top 2/3rd's of the plant off, leaving bottom third, xplant to fresh soil and place under 24/7 flouro's or MH.

Doin an awesome job thus so far, I love reveggin, just never really got into it.


----------

